# Sig P238 vs. P938...Comments, Concerns...



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking for a CHL for the wife. I've heard the P938 is actually a better shooter(recoil) than the P238. 

Bought her a Taurus 709 but it's too big for her hands. Going to get rid of that and try that Sig. 

Let me know the good, bad and ugly on the sigs...Please.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've got a 1911 Sig, best pistol i have ever own, you can't go wrong with a sig, all great guns. Pull the trigger and buy one.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

My wife loves her P238. She hides it from me even. lol


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Both are great guns


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2004)

Google Sig 938 reviews and check out a few.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

took my wife to the range and had her fire the 238. she loved it. I shot it and was impressed with the accuracy. looking for one now to buy as her home gun and my smaller carry for when I wear shorts.


----------



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

Went and shot a few guns last night and ended up deciding on the 938. Now I just gotta find the right one and sell the PT709....any takers?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have a P238 that I love and want to get a P938. But I am kind of waiting to have make one that is Stainless Steel.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

i might be intersested in that 238 if your looking to get rid of it... PM me if so.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I have the 938 and it is not bad with 115 grin rounds. I have shot it with 147s and it is very manageable with those as well. It is easier to shoot than my LCPs. Just spend some time at the range getting her used to having a safety. I shoot 1911s so I am used to swiping it to the off position.

Shallow


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Another option for her small hands might be the Ruger SR9C. I have small hands, it fits well and is a great shooter. Almost half the price of the 938, although I must admit, when I find a 938 at a good price I might have to get one.


----------



## quickstix (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks.... Now who needs a PT709?


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

That p238 is a popular model. my wife try out her new SW MP Shield 40. Scared me several times with the recoil. She needs to downsize, haha. Interesting thing is that mp shield can swap the barrels with a 9mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kbrede2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bought the P238 Rainbow for my wife and the P938 Extreme for myself about a month ago. My wife has nerve damage in her right hand and shoulder and the 238 was just right for her. She is accurate with it at all normal confrontational distances. Currently shooting 95gr. PMC ammo. She likes it better with the extended mag. She has no problem handing the 938 either. But she likes the 238 a lot better. I love the shooting the 938. It's very accurate and fits my hand (I usually wear a medium glove) pretty well. I've had to make adjustments in how I pull the trigger compared to my S&W 5906. The reach to the trigger is shorter. My first few rounds were pushed to the left, changed my trigger pull and was spot on. The Sig's weren't cheap, but we sure love them! Barrels & Bullets on SPI have the 238, 938, and the 220 in stock. Was just over there this afternoon.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

If any of you want to get rid of those 238's let me know.
My wife has one and I am looking to pick up one as a backup/summer carry.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

just bought a 238 at fart warth gun show this past weekend for the mrs. it was a sig package that included upgraded grips, 7 round mag with "pinky lip", sig Nite sights, and the Sig laser. this is her home defense and my summer carry. i have to admit, for a pocket rocket, it's very accurate and shoots well. nice gun, no regrets. for a "get off me" gun, i can hit center mass at 60 ft no prob.


----------



## GMC7467 (Dec 20, 2004)

I carry a 938 as my concealed weapon and I love it. I keep it loaded with 147gr Hornady Low Recoil Self Defense and it is very manageable. You defenitely feel more recoil vs 115 target loads but it isn't anything too radical. I did notice though, that shooting with the 6 round mag isn't as contollable as using the extended 7 round mag. I would say that you can't go wrong with either weapon, the 238 or 938. I personally just wanted the knockdown power of the 9mm over the .380.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

The guy I bought my two 938s from had 10 more. They are all the Blackout model with the Hogue rubber grips and 7 rd mag. Great price too (715/ea)

That being said, I am not having great luck with mine with the first 150 rounds. I had 9 FTE/FTFs out of 150.... albeit all with 115 gr, but thats about all I can find.

This one may be going back to Sig to let them look at it.


----------

